# staatlicher fischereischein in norwegen????



## Meteraal (28. Juni 2009)

moin bordies, 
ich werde in sommerferien nach norwegen fahren und natürlich auch ne Angel mitnehmen!!! Ich werde dort dann vorwiegend in den seen und flüssen angeln wollen, wozu man für jedes Gewässer dann ein erlaubnisschein bracht natürlich!! Nun hab ich aber auch gehört,dass man auch nen staatlichen fischereischein zusätzlich benötigt!! stimmt das ??? und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den??????? 


 danke im voraus!!


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: staatlicher fischereischein in norwegen????*

Kommt darauf an wie alt du bis.
Bis 16 musst du die staatliche Fischereiabgabe nicht zahlen.
Danach nur wenn euer Gewässer Lachs, Meerforelle oder Meersaibling enthält.
Kannst dir ja mal dies hier durchlesen.
Da gibts auch die Antwort auf das woher.


----------



## Meteraal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: staatlicher fischereischein in norwegen????*

jo danke


----------

